
When Women Control the Money, Female Founders Get Funded - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/01/business/female-founders-venture-capital.html
======
crowdpleaser
This doesn’t sound very inclusive.

If inclusivity is so important, why do the loudest advocates for it eschew it
whenever they get the chance to turn the tables?

~~~
olliej
This is a bastion comment for biased communities: We're allowed to be biased,
but the people who call us out on this aren't allow to have a bias to
compensate for our existence.

This is no different from religious bigots who claim it violates their
"religious freedom" to remove their "right" to discriminate.

------
wvh
At least to me, these sort of articles always seem to conflate two different
things: a handful of horny jerks, and the inability for a certain group
(white, middle-aged, male) to understand how attractive business ideas could
be to other groups (gender, age, culture).

I'm not sure these two problems are all that much related, and mixing them
together is not going to help fight them.

I do not share or understand most of my SO's interests, and vice versa. I
don't think that's sexism. I imagine it would be a lot harder to
enthusiastically fund ideas which are not interesting to me at all; it would
require a much larger leap of faith.

We need female funders not because men are all too horribly sexist but because
it would simply be easier to find people that can relate to your ideas and see
value in them.

